# Simo wants to RP! (yiffy, PG-13, m/m, prefers realistic settings)



## Simo (Jul 10, 2016)

OK, well, it's been ages since I had a good RP, but I wouldn't mind starting a few. I tend to write in a paragraph format, and sometimes, a post will be a bit long, and sometimes, quite short, depending on what seems to work. I like a more or less realistic setting, without powers, but did once do a haunted castle RP with some supernatural elements that was a lotta fun. Anything is fine from PG to yiffy, though there's some things I'm not gonna be into: Vore, scat, blood, a few others. But I'm pretty open, and this side of things is best discussed via PM. And don't be shy, few things are gonna shock me...

I prefer to RP via PM, though if it's PG, it could also take place on the forums, And RPs with more than one other person would also be fun.

So! I made a list of the charters I've used in my RPs, though I do have others, including a Fossa, who is a bit mischievous, does have some special abilities, but is also a bit derpy. Still working on his specs.

*Simo*

Species: Skunk (striped)
Age: varies: 16-25
Build: Slender
Sex: male
Sexual Preference: other males
Occupation: Runaway
Weapons: He can spray! And has claws, and can bite

Personality: Simo has a 'lil mohawk, talks kinda southern; he's very good natured and easy-going, but does have a rebellious streak, but is eager to help others in trouble. He's very mischievous, and doesn't worry too much 'cause he always has a plan. Grew up as a poor hillbilly. He has a wekness for a good watermelon, and can't help but sneak into  farmer's fiends when he's hungry. He wears little red shorts, a beat up tank top, and carries a back-pack.

Bio: Simo leaves his home in the Alabama swamps, after getting caught making out with his friend, Pepper Possum, by mean 'ol preacher possum, who sends 'em off to a pray-away-the-gay conversion camp/prison in the Carolina mountains. There, where he meets a friendly badger badger inmate, he plots an escape from the Evil Rev. Fox who runs the place---but not without getting into some mischief with the other furs at the camp. Then, he's on the run...

The nitty Gritty: Simo is eager to please, and will do most anything. Mainly passive, but also likes to tease, PM for more details...



*Alex*

Species: Red Fox
Age: varies: 18-36
Build: Slender/Agile
Sex: male
Sexual Preference: other males

Occupation: Master Pickpocket, petty thief. Sometimes holds a job as a salesman in a department store shoe department or as a clerk in a bank, but only as a cover.

Main Locale: Chicago

Weapons: Just his cunning.

Personality: Alex is a master of charm and humor. He's also a master of cunning, which is how he makes his living, and a living well beyond his meager salary. He's friendly, and outgoing, but inside, he feels very alone, and afraid of being abandoned.

Bio: Alex came from a wealthy New York family that left him with a poor relative in Nebraska when he was 8 years old, after the stock market crash, during the great depression, in 1929. Bored and restless, he ran away, and developed certain skills.

The nitty Gritty: More passive then not. Has a thing for badgers and most any canid: wolves, foxes, huskies. He's very, very good with his (edited) OK, again, PM for details!

_Side note: Alex loves to RP back in time, anywhere from 1900 (Victorian Age) to the 1930s (great depression), but can play most any era after 1900-ish....including our current crappy economy!_

*Max*

Species: Alaskan Malamute
Age: varies: 18-22, but college age
Build: Muscular, firm
Sex: male
Sexual Preference: other males
Occupation: college drop-out/trouble-maker/brat
Main Locale: New York City/Manhattan, present day
Weapons: Physical strength

Personality: Maxwell is a very generous Malamute. He'll help anyone with money or in any way he can, but he tends to like to get into trouble, either by getting lost in the mountains on vacation or lost in wild parties in the cities. He just wants to have fun. He seeks a true lover, or maybe even two, but he's not sure what he wants.

Bio: His father is a multi-millionaire, who left his mother when Max was 6, to be raised mostly on his own. Hid dad just throws money at him, hoping that will solve the problem. He's almost never around. They live on the 68th floor of the ultra-modern building 'NY by Ghery', in a luxury 3 BR unit, with the best views in the city. Max sometimes (insert verb) by the ceiling to floor windows, but nobody can even see the splatters, that high up. Birds, maybe. He thinks it's funny.

The nitty Gritty: Tends to be more dominant than not. Has a fetish for latex/rubber, and making other furs his 'toy'. He also loves to tease his bound subjects, and has money to burn the Bad Dragon line...any more, PM 

~

OK, so there ya have 'em. Different bits can be altered, of course, and you'll find I'm a pretty versatile RPer. I also like to have some humor in my RPs, and not always be too serious.

Give a holler!


----------



## Jazz Panther (Jul 11, 2016)

Alright, I'll send you a PM, and we'll get a party started. I'm interested to see how Alex and Simo will interact with Elkhart, Tony and his associated crew of anthros.


----------



## Slade Foxii (Jul 20, 2016)

Heyo! Would love to RP. Send me a pm if your still up for it.

Slade~


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 20, 2016)

Well shit this is the first time I've seen the equivalent of a dating ad for looking for an RP. Props for creativity mate but holy fuck


----------



## modfox (Jul 20, 2016)

may i join?


----------

